# Giro Stage 15: 222k and Zoncolan



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Stage 14 saw some GC shake-ups. Not just in in the times and lacings, but also in some people's view of the main GC contenders. Nibali was recise in his attack on the stage, nailing the descent and leaving Basso with the two chasers. Ivan then stayed with those two, played the ships anchor until he swooped around Evans, stealing the extra bonus points from Nibali's, and Basso's, rival.

Meanwhile, Vino showed some pain. Unless he was saving something for today or acting, he displayed weakness. Maybe he needs more vodka?

Stage 15 comes before a much needed rest day, so expect some people to turn themselves inside out. They will see 222k and four climbs, the final being a mountian-top finish of the famed Zoncolan. I'm not sure if this is the princess stage this year, but it is most certainly the duchess.

With Arroyo on top, Linus is 3:52 back, Sastre (who showed more weakness than Vino) 5:27 off, then th rest 6:00+, expect one heck of a finish to the climb. Wheel sucking and attacks will be on the menu. Vino and Evans dont have many men left, so I see them bleeding pretty bad. Unless a pact can be made, Nibali and Basso may control the climb. With a top finish, Sastre doesn't have to worry about chickening out on the back side.

I will still picl Linus, just because i wanna see Hillary Swank on teh podium.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Liquigas are looking good, the team is strong enough to inflict a lot of pain before they even start the last climb and both Basso and Nibali are going well, Basso is getting stronger as he planned...

Sastre is not at his best but remembering last year's Giro, he had great days and bad days, he could rebound I think but he might suffer yet again, I tend to think he will suffer.

Evans strength is starting to wear off maybe? No team support, spent a lot of energy already, he was very strong earlier in the season and was the strongest in the first part of the Giro but, he might be on the downhill of his shape.

Vino, he's not the best climber and he too might be past his peak but he's hard to predict.

I think Arroyo, Hilary and the others in front of the true contenders will lose time on every climbing stages and as we get to the end of the Giro, we'll be back with the contenders we had before the stage 11 nonsense.

The Zoncolan, it's Gibo's climb, I would not be surprised to see him try something, not sure he can but, it would be nice. He has been laying low, smiling a lot but it's his last race and wanted to show something. This might be the time.

Stage winner? I think it might be finally Basso's day, he wants a stage win, he still has none since he came back and he's climbing well, he worked a lot to drop on Grappa... But it will be interesting to see what the dynamic between him and Nibali develops.

This will be a stage to watch!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I'll go with Tondo. Surprisingly good climber, so let's see him stretch his legs.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> I think I'll go with Tondo. Surprisingly good climber, so let's see him stretch his legs.


Basso.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Scarponi and I think Nibali is the best descender in the business. Really disappointed me that that the cameras didnt follow him down all day today.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Whatever the case, tomorrow's is bound to be exciting no doubt and I can't wait. I'm not gonna count Cadel out yet, he really hasn't had a team he could rely on since the start so I don't think it matter too much now. If he can hang with Basso and let Liquigas act as his surrogate team his chances improve. As for the stage I think like Dan says the original GC contender are going to test the metal current top ten and see who's got what. A big day before the rest day for sure.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me to see cadel win this stage he could give everything for this stage and then a rest day. He can then evaluate where he is overall. He doesn't mind a mountain top finish.


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

link to view;

http://www.gretzky.com/flash/[email protected]&stretching=exactfit


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic race! Gotta give Basso credit he is the man! Wholly schmolly he killed everybody. Cadel tried like the devil but Basso wow... The Giro shakes out more like it's suppose to be among the GC contenders...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Basso was impressive, Cadel was his good old self for such a climb, suffering like hell but limiting the damages and still taking time on most others. I expected more from Nibali but then again, he was prepared for the shorter and much easier ToC, I'm guessing all the focus will be to help Basso now. Sastre finished strong but that's probably not enough, Cunego was good... Vino? He did as expected I guess. Pinotti surprised...


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I wonder if Dan Martin has finally broken the "JV curse" with his top 10? Remember when JV was pumping Trent Lowe as a big deal?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Another epic stage and battle. It was estimated that there were 3/4 to One Million fans on the Zoncolan. Now That's What I Call A Crowd!!!!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Kaleo said:


> WOW! Fantastic race! Gotta give Basso credit he is the man! Wholly schmolly he killed everybody. Cadel tried like the devil but Basso wow... The Giro shakes out more like it's suppose to be among the GC contenders...


It truly was a great show, but let's wait until after the peepee test results are published before Basso is crowned for his "second" Giro . 

Too bad Simoni had zero showing in the race, it was kinda sad seeing him cross the finish line holding back a smile and a tear at the same time. 

Cunego may have climbed the fastest in some of the sections, the way he brought himself back into contention in the finale!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Really good race. Basso seemed to be grueling up there. No stupid attacks from anyone really shows how tough it was.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Good picks, dg and 53. I didn't think basso would be given the go-ahead for the stage as nibali was doing well. 

Evans looked thrashed. Basso looked relaxed while seated and pedaling while cadel was throwing his bike around behind him. But I was happy to see Evans stick with him as long as he did. 

Sastre? Got lucky on that break stage, I guess. 

And Linus? He looked more like Hillary than ever 

So, when is the queen stage this year ?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

JohnMac said:


> link to view;


Thanks! Though i had to refresh quite a bit, it was better than nothing!


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

My legs hurt after watching that.

Very exciting Giro. Looking at the GC list after 15 stages it is still really close for a lot of great riders. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

just watched that...wow at the Zoncolan amazing stage.

Chad


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

So much for the 'curse of the Rainbow jersey'! Cadel was killing it today.
Seems like he stood almost the whole way. Makes me wonder if Basso has a compact on his bike, or mountain bike gears! He sure was spinning with ease.
When the camera panned out and showed the crowds on the Zocolan, it was a beautiful sight to see. Wish I'd been there.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

cheddarlove said:


> So much for the 'curse of the Rainbow jersey'! Cadel was killing it today.
> Seems like he stood almost the whole way. Makes me wonder if Basso has a compact on his bike, or mountain bike gears! He sure was spinning with ease.
> When the camera panned out and showed the crowds on the Zocolan, it was a beautiful sight to see. Wish I'd been there.


they said many had compacts and 11-28's I definitely think cadel was over geared?

Chad


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Basso had 36-52 chainrings and a 11-29 cassette.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

The crowds were incredible.

When Basso and Evans were pulling away and the coverage had the long helicopter shot, they were moving so slowly that it looked like everyone could have walked faster. What a killer of a climb!


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> they said many had compacts and 11-28's I definitely think cadel was over geared?
> 
> Chad


Yea it sure looked that way. Cadel really seemed to be fighting that gear towards the end, he looked fine earlier on the climb but as it got along you see it getting harder for him. I know he likes to stand on it, but I think he was on it for too long. I still think he has the legs and power. We'll see how he and Basso compare on the TT tomorrow... should be another good one, can't wait.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

That was one of the best stages I've seen this year. It made our ToC Rockstore climb look like a recovery ride. Simply amazing. And the crowds--wow. I wish I was there.

Basso was impressive. And props to Evans giving it all he could and limiting some of the damage.:thumbsup:


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Pretty Impressive*

It ended past my bed time being 6 hrs + on CET, so I recorded it. Eating dinner last night, Evans was just fading when....broadcast ran over the scheduled time...ugh!....oh well...Eurosport does give the replay so I'm doubling down tonight...


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

One thing that struck me, was Mt Zoncolan is a significantly steeper climb, for a longer distance then pretty much all the TdF and other Giro mountain stages, and it showed in how strung out ALL the riders were. 3000 ft. ascent from mile 5 to 9 or so.

Basso looked smooth the whole way, spinning and limiting how much time he spent out of the saddle. It would not surprise me if he did this climb a few times in training, as it showed in how smart he rode. This certainly was different then most Pro Tour mt. stages, where at least a cluster of top riders are all in contact, even on TdF Hors Categorie climbs. Nothing like that here as Basso slowly bit steadily rode away, with only Evans on his wheel and Cadel standing for so much of it !, and what did that cost him ?.

And what's up with Sastre ?, he passed SO many riders, having started nearly at the rear of the Peloton. Bad planning and position on his part to be that far back at the start of Zoncolan. Had he been in contact he might have well stayed with Basso or pulled one of his patented accelerations that Basso has a hard time responding to. 

SB


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Basso had 36-52 chainrings and a 11-29 cassette.


So I mentioned a compact but I don't actually know the gearing of a compact. 
Is that a compact?


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

cheddarlove said:


> So I mentioned a compact but I don't actually know the gearing of a compact.
> Is that a compact?


Yes, 38T is smallest that will fit on 130BCD crank.


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

It looked like Cadel was riding too high a gear, he admits as much in his post.

http://www.cadelevans.com.au/cadelsdiary.aspx


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

grrlyrida said:


> That was one of the best stages I've seen this year. It made our ToC Rockstore climb look like a recovery ride. Simply amazing. And the crowds--wow. I wish I was there.
> 
> Basso was impressive. And props to Evans giving it all he could and limiting some of the damage.:thumbsup:


Muddy stage 7 was more exciting IMPO. In Zoncolan there was almost no attacks - everyone was just grinding away from each other, slowly. Good stage, nonetheless.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

That stage was pretty epic!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and Campy*



haikalah said:


> Yes, 38T is smallest that will fit on 130BCD crank.


is 135 bcd so smallest is 39


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> is 135 bcd so smallest is 39


Grazie. Si!

My response revealed my Fredishness.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn good riding by Basso! was a bit dissapointed in Sastre and Vino. But I guess like old Vino, he skipped this day.

(sorry, slowly catching up on the DVR... Was out riding all weekend)


----------

